# Peeko's Ongoing Picture Thread



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi all,

I thought I'd give a positive update about Peeko. I think my last post I was struggling to find ways to interact more with him beyond training and involve him in what I'm doing because he has such anxiety about new objects.. anything, really. I got him this playstand about 2 months ago and while he has flown to it before for treats he would never stay. Well this week I've had to isolate for 10 days due to being a contact with a colleague who tested positive (I'm fine, 9th day today and I'm all good). Of course he's loved having me around so much when I'd usually be working most of the day. 

He is becoming more and more obsessed with my voice - he now knows 2 phrases and 1 sound and mumbles other inaudible phrases I can't make out yet. All he does all day long is talk! And he is wanting to come to me more and more and becoming more interested when I'm engaged in something he comes over. I'm still wary of him biting me when he lands on me though which is a learned behaviour that I'm still trying to work on.

But yesterday I was working away on my laptop with his playstand next to me and he flew over all by himself! He even played on it, ate from the bowls although he struggles a tiny bit since they're quite deep for him, and he even tried to climb the round perches. I couldn't believe his braveness, it's so huge for him to explore something like that. He now loves it and keeps flying over from his cage and back to watch what I'm doing. I've had him a year now and he is finally at the point he is wanting to engage in my activities too, I'm so happy and proud of him, the playstand I believe will solve a lot of the issues I have been having with him 😊💜


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peeko has made exceptional progress! I'm very happy he's becoming such a brave boy. The picture is adorable.*


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

I just need to share how proud I am of Peeko these days. Since he discovered his love for his new play stand, he has been much braver and curious about trying new things. He now associates my hand with treats and comes straight over to check out what I have even if it's new, he tried dried fruits and coconut shavings today! (Bought from an online parrot store). He's tried lots of new treats yesterday and today. He's even taken to his new java perch! He's been quite a difficult one to work with since I got him but his personality is really starting to shine and I'm just so proud of him. Never ever get discouraged with your budgie, all your efforts will pay off in the end 🥰


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have every reason to be a Proud Bird Mama!
Peeko is precious and I love the new pictures of him.
So much so, that I've merged your two picture threads and changed the title to "Peeko's Ongoing Picture Thread".
Now you can post all updated pictures of Peeko and his adventures in this thread and they will be in one easily accessible place! 💚💚*


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You have every reason to be a Proud Bird Mama!
> Peeko is precious and I love the new pictures of him.
> So much so, that I've merged your two picture threads and changed the title to "Peeko's Ongoing Picture Thread".
> Now you can post all updated pictures of Peeko and his adventures in this thread and they will be in one easily accessible place! 💚💚*


Thank you FaeryBee, yes it can be Peeko's progress thread 😊 now that he is showing his new bravery I will be trying him with more new foods, toys etc. So there will be plenty of updates to come 😊 I'm just in such disbelief he has always been such a skittish little thing, it's been so hard to get him to try anything until now 🥰


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Well done. What a handsome fella--a lovely combination of mutations; yellowface, sky blue and opaline.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Heehee he’s a boy version of my girl Mallorn 💛


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

wmcburke said:


> Well done. What a handsome fella--a lovely combination of mutations; yellowface, sky blue and opaline.


Isn't he just 😍🥰


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Is anyone else's budgie obsessed with their phone/tablet/laptops etc? Peeko is obsessed with my phone if I scroll near him he tries to jump on it but bites my hands, so I gave him my tablet to give him more space to play and save my hands and he just had to show his underfluffies off in the camera 🤣 he also comes over and sits on the top of my laptop if I am on it too! He's so funny 😂💜


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes 😂 Mallorn is the same way!! Just part of being a sky blue opaline yellowface II budgie I guess 
Haha, many budgies love to walk around on tablets and etc. I wonder why since it seems generally very slippery and they’re not getting much out of it but my girl Mallorn just seems thrilled about it 🤣 She also loves tapping around on my keyboard, I think she likes the sound.


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Yes 😂 Mallorn is the same way!! Just part of being a sky blue opaline yellowface II budgie I guess
> Haha, many budgies love to walk around on tablets and etc. I wonder why since it seems generally very slippery and they’re not getting much out of it but my girl Mallorn just seems thrilled about it 🤣 She also loves tapping around on my keyboard, I think she likes the sound.


Aww Mallorn really is Peeko's female twin! I'm guessing that's her in your photo, she's adorable 😊 I think Peeko could see his reflection on the black parts of the tablet, he tries to interact with his reflection in his steel bowls as well, I don't give him mirrors or anything but he always finds his reflection somehow 😂. My brother suggested to try him with some games where you have to tap to catch bugs or something like that so I'm going to see if I can find some, he loves it!


----------

